# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие >  Декомпиляция модуля 1С

## StronG-X

Здравствуйте! Возникла идея посмотреть, как реализован механизм в 1С, но при открытии модуля появляется окно с сообщением "Исходный текст модуля отсутствует".
Посоветуйте как вскрыть модуль:rolleyes:

----------


## avm3110

> Посоветуйте как вскрыть модуль


Мля. Это весьма не тривиальная задача. Как вариант - попробуй протрассировать вызовы функций и процедур модуля через технологический журнал.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Посоветуйте как вскрыть модуль


1.Сохраняете конфигурацию в файл CF
2. С помощью декомпилятора раскрываете все модули
3. Загружаем декомпилированный файл CF в чистую конфигурацию
4. Теперь можно прочитать содержимое модуля

----------


## avm3110

> С помощью декомпилятора раскрываете все модули


А что это за прога?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> А что это за прога?


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/aLQgxtd...passwordv8.epf

----------

StronG-X (19.05.2015)

----------


## StronG-X

Да, вскрыл на ура модуль, спасибо за помощь)

----------


## EmeryEmerald

Это, судя по всему, переименованная (Декомпилятор1Сv8.epf) разработка Авы (Awa), которая может работать только с девственно чистым кодом 1С8х. Но она обламывается на обфусцированном коде. Например, она не позволит декомпилировать саму себя и код обфусуированный специальными коммерческими программами вроде WiseAdvice (который применялся, скорее всего, для некоторых модулей демоверсии «Камина»).

А если учесть, что последние разработки Авы распространяются через infostart ru, который наполовину принадлежит фирме 1С, то можно предположить, что это делается для того, чтобы программисты собственных конфигураций покупали соответствующие обфускаторы. Что частично снимает претензии с самой фирмы 1С, мол, встроенная защита в «восьмерке», как и в «семерке», такая же никудышная. Типа, хотите более усиленную защиту – платите бабки. В общем, знакомая история, вирусмайкеры делают вирусы, чтобы, в том числе, покупались антивирусные программы. Врачи иногда выписывают «лишние» лекарства, чтобы аптеки не бедствовали и т.п.

Однако как говориться, на хитрую пикантную подробность найдется винт с контргайкой. Теоретически любое обфусцирование, не ведущее к потере работы (псевдо) кода, не является надежной защитой и относительно легко обходится. И такие средства есть, естественно, не для публичного использования. Частичный выход – шифрование строк и вынос бизнес логики в бинарный код (dll). Короче, бесконечная борьба средств борьбы и защиты.

----------


## Ivanko604

а можно еще раз ссылку скинуть очень надо

----------


## ksv87

https://vk.com/topic-50041760_28160328

----------


## alexleon

Нужна помощь- подробнее о том что где и чем открыть при декомпиляции

---------- Post added at 09:00 ---------- Previous post was at 08:53 ----------

Конкретнее- непонятно:
сохраняю конфу в cf- это в конфигураторе? сделал.
раскрываете модули- это в режиме Предприятие? или как ? на моей инф базе?
ну дальше более менее понятно...

----------


## impyros

вот почему все так делают - говорят а, но не говорят б,
я хоть и гений но не удалось пока раскомпилить модуль Бит

----------


## impyros

решилось перестановкой даты на компе на 50 лет вперед)) и регистрацией триала ))))))

----------


## impyros

декомпилить так и не получилось - туплю мож подмогнет кто*?

----------


## Konor18

> декомпилить так и не получилось - туплю мож подмогнет кто*?


Когда-то давно решил данную проблему не декомпиляцией, а обходом обращения к данному модулю - дело было на битстройке - весь допфункционал работал

----------


## impyros

а обход как намутил
у меня просто ситуация у клиентов всё норм робит а у меня через 10 дней слетает активация демо до 2050 года

----------


## impyros

братан подмогни)

----------


## Konor18

> братан подмогни)


если сам не программируешь, чтобы решить задачу таким способом нужен спец (можно здесь https://forum.ruboard.ru/forumdispla...83%D0%B3%D0%B8 или в любом другом месте),
но учти, что автоматического обновления больше не будет - конфа будет нетиповой

----------


## impyros

да прикол в другом просто скажи как я и декомпилить пыталсо и что ток не делал у клиентов слава богу робит а у меня каждые 10 дней отруб и перерегистрация сервера лицензий на 2050 год(

----------


## Андрей_Гондор

декомпилить так и не получилось - туплю мож подмогнет кто*? тоже такая же х.

----------


## gimalaj

Дайте, пожалуйста, еще раз ссылочку на декомпилятор.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Дайте, пожалуйста, еще раз ссылочку на декомпилятор.


Ссылка есть в посте 9

----------


## alexlights

Новые версии 1С 8.3 уже не декомпилирует. 
пишет такого рода ошибки 
Версия контейнера 1С: 216.0 (версия 1С 8.2)
Неизвестный вид метаданных "0fffc09c-8f4c-47cc-b41c-8d5c5a221d79"
Неизвестный вид метаданных "c045099e-13b9-4fb6-9d50-fca00202971e"
Модули остаются закрытыми

----------

